# pay-as-you-go mobile in Dubai



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Is it possible/a good idea to buy a pay-as-you-go mobile whilst in Dubai? I really don't want to use my current one as the charges would be through the roof.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If your handset is unlocked from a UK network, buy a sim card from either Etisalat or Du.

Etisalat has better coverage, but I am led to believe that Du's call charge's are cheaper.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

You can get a DU sim for about AED50 and you can buy top up cards in the denomination of 20 and 50. So in AED 70 (or $19) you can be up and running. 
Du bills by the second.

Etisalat SIM costs AED 150 and you can top in denominations of 20 and 50. I believe DU bills in the increment of minutes so it may be more expensive than Du.

However DU's network is pathetic and most of the times you cannot make or receive calls. So for short term stay it is okay to get DU but if you need reliability you need to get etisalat. This assumes that your mobile phone is unlocked.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

For Etisilat, you can but phone cards worth 25 ds and 40 dhs, and if you go to petrol stations, Choithrams etc, then you get paper vouchers for 25 dhs and 50 dhs.

Du also do them in 25, 50 100 + 200 dhs cards..but the higher denominations are hard to find.


----------

